# This weekend looks pretty good!!!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

We'll get some mingos, gags, scamps, jacks, and white snapper also!!!

Try it again on the next window???


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

love to if i had the money...dont get paid until next friday.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Try again on the next window???


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

damn right i will. i want to catch a grouper. ill be paying for me and my g/f on the trip.....and also might bring 1 or 2 guys from my police academy class who have never fished in salt water.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

heck, I may go to, depending on the date.

Jim


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

JIMoke you're a Sat or Sun guy now.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Bring'em I love nothing more than people catching somthing they never seen before!!!



> *crazyfire (1/26/2008)*damn right i will. i want to catch a grouper. ill be paying for me and my g/f on the trip.....and also might bring 1 or 2 guys from my police academy class who have never fished in salt water.


----------

